# High Front Shoulder?



## Rileywalker10 (Mar 12, 2021)

I am after a little advice from some of the more experienced archers on here. I am really trying to tighten up my form at the moment.
I think my biggest issue is a high front shoulder. I just can't seem to get it down no matter what I do.
I will attach two images; one is of me standing in my archery stance and raising my hand up and telling the target to 'stop' as John Dudley explains. The next image is of me at full draw.
Do I have a high front shoulder?
I am shooting a Carter Evolution and I don't seem to have an issue with getting the release to fire very often.
I am also open to any and all other suggestions on how I can improve my form.
Regards, Riley.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rileywalker10 said:


> I am after a little advice from some of the more experienced archers on here. I am really trying to tighten up my form at the moment.
> I think my biggest issue is a high front shoulder. I just can't seem to get it down no matter what I do.
> I will attach two images; one is of me standing in my archery stance and raising my hand up and telling the target to 'stop' as John Dudley explains. The next image is of me at full draw.
> Do I have a high front shoulder?
> ...


Put on a plumb bob, so make a large loop to go around your neck, or try a t-shirt.
Attach a paper clip to the neckline of the t-shirt.
Attach a long length of dental floss and put a weight at the end of the dental floss.
Print a bullseye target and center the bullseye between your ankles.
Lean forwards more and more and even more, until the weight hovers above the bullseye.

Like this.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

More you lean backwards, the HIGHER the bow shoulder goes.
Lean forwards. If you cannot lean forwards, drop the draw 1-inch shorter,
then, try again to lean forwards.


----------



## Rileywalker10 (Mar 12, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> More you lean backwards, the HIGHER the bow shoulder goes.
> Lean forwards. If you cannot lean forwards, drop the draw 1-inch shorter,
> then, try again to lean forwards.
> 
> View attachment 7377463





nuts&bolts said:


> Put on a plumb bob, so make a large loop to go around your neck, or try a t-shirt.
> Attach a paper clip to the neckline of the t-shirt.
> Attach a long length of dental floss and put a weight at the end of the dental floss.
> Print a bullseye target and center the bullseye between your ankles.
> ...


Thanks a bunch, nuts&bolts. I will certainly give this a go! very much appreciate it!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Rileywalker10 said:


> Thanks a bunch, nuts&bolts. I will certainly give this a go! very much appreciate it!


Adjust bow hand fingers, more like this.



fingernails all curled into the palm of your hand.

Side view.



Left right misses will shrink, when you change your bow hand grip technique.


----------

